# 99.92% assay?



## SilverNitrate (Mar 4, 2009)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=3724
From this link I posted in the tutorial section.
I recently sold all refinings when gold briefly touched $1000 last week. I had 2 batches but apparently the smelter had melted them both together and assayed the lots together. An so 99.92%. The first lot was 44.2trOz and was dropped using copper and blended then boiled in acid which usually yield a gold of 99.8% and the second lot was 18.5trOz of which was dropped using my 'perfect gold refine' which could possibly been close to four 9s. 

As many probably know my main objective was to find a simple way to concentrate gold from karat scraps. That is I want to also claim the silver from the old jewelry at which the smelter won't credit for. I'm pleased though, Gold is Gold and no matter the method or fineness Johnson Matthey will eventually end up with it in their kilo bars.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 5, 2009)

using copper to cement gold sounds like silly idea. Why add a third metal, when your already dealing with two..


----------

